# Brooks Brothers Tie Width Change



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Now the sky may really be falling. I am in panic mode. Went into BB today as I do about once per week since it is near my office and lunch spots. Knowing the semi-annual sale is coming up, I planned to scope out which ties to grab. The entire collection of ties in store have been swapped out with 3.25-inch wide ones. They were 3.5-3.75 previously. There wasn't a single wider one left in the whole store! The SA told me it is the 'new classic' for the regimentals. Sure enough, the website shows the same, I don't even know if we can get the older widths anymore.

They must have thought they could sneak this change in just in time for the sale. The tie rack looks like Jcrew. Yes, I know skinny ones are possibly more 'Ivy' or whatever, blah blah, I don't like them.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

I view this as welcome news, though I wish BB was motivated by a desire to return to trad roots rather than simply realigning to the fashion preference of the moment. That said, I do appreciate your outrage statboy, even if I cannot share it. You'll probably find more sympathy on the fashion forum, though I could be wrong.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

This is great news...thanks for sharing.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

I realize 3.25 does not seem skinny to some people. But I have a 38 waist and 45 chest, so 3.25 just doesn't look good on me. I just wish they had _some_ of the wider ones in store.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

It may not be that helpful in the cost department, but you could pick up ties during the sale (or on feeBay after the sale) and then have them widened at Tie Crafters...


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

sbdivemaster said:


> It may not be that helpful in the cost department, but you could pick up ties during the sale (or on feeBay after the sale) and then have them widened at Tie Crafters...


I think I can probably find a decent selection of the 3.5s on ebay currently. I just wonder what they did with them, do you think they sent them to the factory stores?


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

Seems like a welcome change to me. The fat ties make me look like a Senator wannabe. They were all the rage a few years back but they look a bit ridiculous now.


----------



## CdnTrad (May 27, 2012)

I too am quite happy to hear that they're sticking to 3.25 widths. A little surprised though, as they are bound to alienate at least a few customers.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

3.25" is my sweet spot, so I like it. I understand the disappointment, though.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

I've never understood why they don't sell multiple widths of the core solids and regimentals.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Give it time. They'll be back.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

You can always go to . They will be better ties and probably cost less, except when the BB's are on sale, of course.


----------



## MacTweed (Oct 30, 2011)

statboy said:


> I just wonder what they did with them, do you think they sent them to the factory stores?


Nope - they have the skinny ties too. *sigh*


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Glad to hear about the change, but I wish they would shorten the length a bit. The 59" is a bit too long.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

They'll send the old ones to the factory outlet stores. Just wait and they'll show up.


----------



## Barrow Jacket (Mar 14, 2012)

This is slightly OT, but I have noticed both the regular Brooks Brothers ties and the Outlet ones have really declined in quality. My last 2 regular store ties were both quite thin and tied poor knots. the Outlets are just garbage I've decided. I bought one on sale 2 weeks ago, and after 2 wears only the label on back holding the short part has come unsewn. This is coupled with the material quickly showing wear and also tieing a very poor knot - too small to properly fill the collar with a four-in-hand.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Titus_A said:


> I've never understood why they don't sell multiple widths of the core solids and regimentals.


Agree with this. Skinny ties and skinny pants just don't work well with my lumberjack frame, so I'll be having none of this from BB.


----------



## AMProfessor (Sep 9, 2011)

I will *always* be able to help you find new and wide BB ties.

See here:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...oks-Brothers-ties!-Repps-and-wools-and-solids!

Of course, my selection of 3.5+ is limited right now just to a gold and navy repp and a big ole 4" linen blend. But I'll be restocking in a week or two!

Prof


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

Titus_A said:


> I've never understood why they don't sell multiple widths of the core solids and regimentals.


They do, to a limited extent.

Argyle & Sutherland Repp, 3 1/4" wide:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...UNDY-NAVY&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=

Argyle & Sutherland Repp, 2 5/8" wide:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...UNDY-NAVY&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=

Black Fleece (diff pattern, but still a repp), 2 1/4" wide:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...AVY-WHITE&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


----------



## Wales (Jun 9, 2012)

Titus_A said:


> I've never understood why they don't sell multiple widths of the core solids and regimentals.


It's all manufacturing economics, but The Tie Bar DOES do this


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

^^ I love the fact that TB extra long ties are .25 wider than the regular line. I own several.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

sbdivemaster said:


> It may not be that helpful in the cost department, but you could pick up ties during the sale (or on feeBay after the sale) and then have them widened at Tie Crafters...


I've had Tie Crafters widen ties in the past.  I don't know how they do it but it's amazing. They do excellent work.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

I send people to Tie Crafters all the time. I believe they charge $19 to widen or narrow a tie.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

I just noticed on Ivy Style.com someone had shared a 1971 Brooks Brothers Christmas catalog. I find it very interesting that for almost every tie in the book they offered a choice of 3-1/4" or 4". I don't remember having that choice all those years ago but it makes sense in hindsight since Ralph actually got his start in 1967 by selling wider versions of traditional ties. I wish they'd go back to offering that choice but for now it looks like 3-1/4" is the new standard.


----------

